# Elevated Poleing Platform



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

This is one I built while working for my Dad. It folds or removes from the rear of the poleing platform. call me for your ttop, poleing platform, hald tower, or full tower needs. We are a one stop shop.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*That looks nice, *

*David, it looks like you opened shop?*

*Do tell*


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

*One piece spotter for bow mount.*









Shown above is a one piece non folding we made at my fathers shop.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Emerald Coast Fab said:


> View attachment 154818
> 
> 
> This is one I built while working for my Dad. It folds or removes from the rear of the poleing platform. call me for your ttop, poleing platform, hald tower, or full tower needs. We are a one stop shop.


Do you pole that boat from the front….up that high?


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

*Fishin'*

No, its mostly for running bouys and crab trap floats for tripple tails or the spring cobia run. Also works well on the flats with a trolling motor.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Dave, why not put your website in your signature area so folks can visit you there and see much more of your work (which I'm sure you'll post there). Good looking fab jobs! Good Luck. :thumbsup:


----------

